# Real Remote Control Hunting



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

You No Longer Have To Leave Your House Anymore To Hunt..theres A Place In Texas Thats Selling Hunting Adventures From Your Computer..the Hunting Starts At 300 For 2 Hrs Then After That Its 75$ An Hour..i Cant Access The Site..heres The Addy..live-shot.com////


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

http://www.live-shot.com/

hahahaa that is a stupid idea that may make them some cash but not from me...


----------

